# Identify the watch.....if you can.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

No idea if this will work, but post a teaser shot of a watch you think could be identified by the teaser shot and see if anyone gets it. If not reveal a bit more :laugh:



Anyone identify it?

Post your answers/ teaser pics but please make it clear whose watch you are identifying.

Might be fun.

Over to you :thumbsup:

Cheers

Doh.....I hope the name isn't visible :taz: . Anyway we will see.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It's a dive style watch :yahoo:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> It's a dive style watch :yahoo:


 Indeed......I tried to focus so the name can't be read.....have a squint :thumbsup: . Well known brand.

It is a dive watch artytime:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

I'd hazard a guess at a Tissot.

But i may stand a better chance of guessing the euro numbers tomorrow :russian_roulette:

RWP seeing thats the only one up there atm


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

brummie1875 said:


> I'd hazard a guess at a Tissot.
> 
> But i may stand a better chance of guessing the euro numbers tomorrow :russian_roulette:
> 
> RWP seeing thats the only one up there atm


 It's a Tissot Seastar.......well done Brummie.



Next one will be harder

What is this.....?



Deliberately fuzzy.......would be too easy otherwise......look carefully....the answer is there artytime: artytime:

Anyone else got any answers or Pics?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Is it a Taylor made sand iron?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2016)

citizen flightmaster?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

A shoe.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Its a Citizen Bruce....

Not that one though


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Citizen Navihawk Blue Angels.....



Still your first shout if it gets flipped Bruce. :thumbsup:

One more from me......then maybe someone else......easier this time so we don't get golf clubs and shoes artytime:



A doddle.....I stuck it in a thread.....


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It's an Argos purchase :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

You stuck ALL of them in a thread... That's why anyone will guess most of them... :whistling:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

gimli said:


> You stuck ALL of them in a thread... That's why anyone will guess most of them... :whistling:


 It's not meant to be me posting the pics :taz: . You haven't guessed any anyway posted or not.



SBryantgb said:


> It's an Argos purchase :thumbsup:


 What a scandalous suggestion....NOOO :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

RWP said:


> It's not meant to be me posting the pics :taz: . You haven't guessed any anyway posted or not.
> 
> What a scandalous suggestion....NOOO :thumbsup:


 Amazon :yes:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Amazon :yes:


 Do I have to answer? :swoon: Come on Steve.....post a vintage Omega Auto so I can answer...

Vintage Omega Auto

artytime:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I didn't guess them because I decided not to post...


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

gimli said:


> I didn't guess them because I decided not to post...


 Naturally artytime:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

This should be easy as i don't have many.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> Citizen Navihawk Blue Angels.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BUREI Maybe?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

brummie1875 said:


> BUREI Maybe?


 Burei traveller ( much faked by I W C) :thumbsup:



Well done again Brummie...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



brummie1875 said:


> This should be easy as i don't have many.


 Vintage? Sekonda or a Russian :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

No sorry

And the Burei was very recent tbf. :blush:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

brummie1875 said:


> No sorry
> 
> And the Burei was very recent tbf. :blush:


 Another pic Brummie......there's not a lot to go on :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> Another pic Brummie......there's not a lot to go on :thumbsup:


 Any better?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I wish somebody else would have a go Brummie........

No idea, other than vintage....... Timex? :sadwalk:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> I wish somebody else would have a go Brummie........
> 
> No idea, other than vintage....... Timex? :sadwalk:


 Last blur .


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Swiss vintage? No way can I do better Brummie :sadwalk:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'll have a go at Vintage Seiko brummie


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

More local than either of those boys. :wink:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Smiths? (now I'm just randomly pulling names out the air :laugh: )


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Old Accurist?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Another one......the make is east....it's there....but what model :band:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> Smiths? (now I'm just randomly pulling names out the air :laugh: )


 Yes Graham correct. :toot:

This little beaut.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> Another one......the make is east....it's there....but what model :band:


 Some kind of Chrono of the Tissot variety i'll warrant! :yahoo:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Thing is Brummie this time you have to tie it down to a model 

Another clue........a give away......only got to find the model.....


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> Yes Graham correct. :toot:


 Get in :yahoo:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Did the aliens just land to speak to our new Foreign Minister?

Or has it come to play mind games?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> Thing is Brummie this time you have to tie it down to a model
> 
> Another clue........a give away......only got to find the model.....
> 
> ...


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Spot on Brummie :thumbsup:



brummie1875 said:


> Did the aliens just land to speak to our new Foreign Minister?
> 
> Or has it come to play mind games?


 Interesting but puzzling........again vintage ? :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> Spot on Brummie :thumbsup:
> 
> Interesting but puzzling........again vintage ? :thumbsup:


 If we are classing vintage as pre 1980 i think so.

And not a manual wind, but any more revealing pictures would give the game away instantly as its rather unusual. :naughty:

Must admit though i was looking at some Tissot watches earlier with a view to buying in the future and scrolled straight past yours pictured :blush:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

brummie1875 said:


> If we are classing vintage as pre 1980 i think so.
> 
> And not a manual wind, but any more revealing pictures would give the game away instantly as its rather unusual. :naughty:
> 
> Must admit though i was looking at some Tissot watches earlier with a view to buying in the future and scrolled straight past yours pictured :blush:


 A bit more to go on Brummie ? :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

RWP said:


> A bit more to go on Brummie ? :thumbsup:


 I think you wil get it from this. :yes:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Nope.......No idea...an expanding bracelet? Curved case ?

Here's another while I think

Easy one



...... :band:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

One more


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

brummie1875 said:


> I think you wil get it from this. :yes:


 It looks like a vintage Omega Seamaster Cosmic. The ones that are front loaded and a solid case back.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> It looks like a vintage Omega Seamaster Cosmic. The ones that are front loaded and a solid case back.


 If only. 

It is a front loader though, And a lightweight watch compared to the Omega in more ways than the obvious one!!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

MMM


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Removed


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Tissot autolub of some sort?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Thomasr said:


> Tissot autolub of some sort?


 Yes it certainly is a Tissot.

The partly fiberglass cased Tissot Sideral. :thumbsup:


----------

